# Can rats eat....



## Chrissie (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi I hope you are well. I might sound really stupid asking this but I want to make sure that I have my facts right for my rats sake. I know rats aren’t supposed to eat beans but what sort of beans can’t they have? My family and I I grow runner beans and french beans every year, I have attached some photos of them. The runner beans in the first attached photo do have beans growing in them as they get older as shown in the third attached photo and do do french beans but they can be removed before I give them to my boys. I’m just not sure if it is safe to feed them to my boys without the seed beans inside them or is it just best not to feed any part to them? I hope you have a great day 🍀
Best Wishes & Stay Safe 
Chrissie 😊x


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Raw or Raw/Dried Beans: *Share well-cooked beans with your rat but never uncooked or dry beans which contain hemaglutin, which is a very toxic anti-nutrient that destroys vitamin A and enzymes needed to digest protein and starches. This causes clumping of red blood cells. 

Source


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

What foods are safe for rats?


Warning: This list is NOT all inclusive - if in doubt, look it up! ***SECTION 1*** -Contents- Vegetables Fruits Berries Mushrooms Herbs Flowers Nuts *VEGETABLES* Aduki beans (Sprouted, raw,...



rattrix.weebly.com


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

There are lots of different kinds of beans and they're not all the same.

If it's a kind of bean that humans generally only eat cooked, then they should be cooked. If it's a kind of bean that humans often eat raw, it should be okay to feed them to your rats raw. 

French beans (green beans) are just fine raw or cooked. 

Runner beans should always be cooked.


----------



## Mrr (Feb 12, 2017)

Raw green beans are good? What about edamame? I just realized that I've been giving both of these to my rats 😬


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I believe edamame is fine raw. I steam it for myself and give some to my boys at the same time.


----------



## Mrr (Feb 12, 2017)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I believe edamame is fine raw. I steam it for myself and give some to my boys at the same time.


Thank you! Good to know. Also your username is amazing by the way 😂


----------

